
Francois Hollande 'quietly' Awards France's Highest Honour to Saudi Crown Prince - Jasamba
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/francois-hollande-quietly-awards-frances-highest-honour-to-visiting-saudi-crown-prince-a6915711.html
======
mafribe
The context is this: France has become one of Saudia Arabia's biggest trading
partners. SA is probably moving away from the US as main arms dealer, who are
deemed as having betrayed SA, e.g. by ending hostilities with Iran. Just
recently SA bought a huge chunk of weapons from France [1]. SA also wants to
buy French nuclear reactors ...

[1] [http://www.nationalinterest.org/feature/france-saudi-
arabias...](http://www.nationalinterest.org/feature/france-saudi-arabias-new-
arms-dealer-13533)

~~~
toomuchtodo
US citizen here. Not sure I'm concerned with having a trading partner (SA) who
is exhausting their sovereign reserves at top speed to undermine domestic
tight oil production.

TL;DR Good riddance.

